# Disbelief



## kilo charlie (Feb 13, 2022)

I do not visit this site much any more due to all the ads locking up my browser or my phone, but imagine my surprise when I visit today and see there are members being banned or threads locked because someone would not share a proprietary recipe or process.

Before you even think about attacking me, please ask yourself, if this is such a "family friendly" site, why are you all so offended by a proprietary  process or recipe being protected by the owner?  Think about how this site is funded and why there are so many advertisements.  Do you think 

 TulsaJeff
 is just going to give you all of his secrets? 

I've contributed to this site by sharing my knowledge and photos and recipes, having had several of them "Featured" on the carousel. I've spent many hours asking questions etc and never been asked to share ALL of my secrets. 

I will not be offended if this thread is locked or my account is banned as I not longer need to be a part of this "community"  that can't actually support people without asking for their money or their proprietary recipes or processes.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 13, 2022)

KC, I guess I have noticed no bans/blocks ???


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2022)

It wasn't because he wouldn't give up his recipe


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 13, 2022)

Scroll down the posts and you'll see a few threads that are locked. All by the same author and in every one of them the OP is being bullied by 

 daveomak
  because he wouldn't share. 

I don't like bullies and I for one have no problem pointing out that just because you've been around here a long time doesn't give you the right to stomp your foot and get the Admin to lock threads.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 13, 2022)

pineywoods
 do elaborate then. From my point of view a fella was asking questions, just as we all do. And a senior member flamed everyone of his posts because he wouldn't share his information.. like 2 toddlers in a sandbox.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2022)

We don't discuss staff decisions but it wasn't just one staff member acting I will say that much


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 13, 2022)

So, the message to any new person who happens to come along, is that if Dave doesn't agree with them, they will be kicked to the curb. Got it. 

There's a LOT of good people on here.. a ton of great ideas and information. The new people will just have to navigate through the bullies and the Admin who support their behavior. 

Asking questions is not a crime.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 13, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> I've contributed to this site by sharing my knowledge and photos and recipes, having had several of them "Featured" on the carousel.



I for one have thoroughly enjoyed your participation in the forum. In all honesty, although I respect whatever decision you make, I feel that the forum has lost a good member if you decide no longer to participate.



pineywoods said:


> We don't discuss staff decisions but it wasn't just one staff member acting I will say that much



Over the past several years I've seen the staff be very tolerant of seeming indiscretions and given members in question multiple opportunities to change their approach to how they conduct themselves here. Knowing that, I feel confident that they do not make knee-jerk decisions to drop the ban hammer on somebody. Only guessing here but I'd bet that there is considerable discussion among the staff before somebody is banned. If my assessment is correct, there are most likely underlying issues that are not made public so the general membership only sees what happens on the surface, not the root cause of the issues. Whatever decision was made was done so in the best interest of the forum as a whole, not a single member.

Just my .02 and probably getting some change back,
Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2022)

As an Admin on another site, I can attest that there is a lot that goes on behind the scenes that members have no idea about. This is one of the best admin'ed sites I am a part of. I'll venture a guess that it is exactly as txsmoker has described. That is the way we do it on the forum I admin. There are no knee-jerk bans and there is a big discussion on every ban.

I do see how things can look from the member's point of view....but things are not always what they seem.....

Just my humble assessment from the outside looking in having been there....keep up the great work mods and admins.....it is a thankless job and at times it is like herding cats. I for one appreciate all you do here on this wonderful site.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> So, the message to any new person who happens to come along, is that if Dave doesn't agree with them, they will be kicked to the curb. Got it.
> 
> There's a LOT of good people on here.. a ton of great ideas and information. The new people will just have to navigate through the bullies and the Admin who support their behavior.
> 
> Asking questions is not a crime.




Making assumptions about something you don't know about isn't a crime either. Even when your comments are not correct


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 13, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I for one have thoroughly enjoyed your participation in the forum. In all honesty, although I respect whatever decision you make, I feel that the forum has lost a good member if you decide no longer to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate your kind words (as well as the words in my PMs that people choose to not make public). I enjoy playing with my food.. probably more than I should. I spend a lot of time thinking about food and in my kitchen and outside with the smokers. A lot of stuff I don't post here simply because there's no smoke involved.  

Mostly my problem with this site is the ads and how much they interrupt me especially if I am trying to post something step by step. That's the nature of this site. I won't ever pay for the ad free experience. 

I'm not saying the Admin has made a knee jerk reaction - it seems to me that certain members are allowed to bully people and I can't stand that.


----------



## negolien (Feb 13, 2022)

Sigh I have had 0 issues with either the staff or the site working. The tone of the post starts off with a big whiney cry baby complaint though so. Sounds like you just wanna whine so maybe just go somewhere else. Plenty of other sites that might fit you better.

As for the staff thanks for herding cats we know sometimes we all won't see eye to eye. keep up the great work.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2022)

possible ban worthy infractions:
flaming through pms.
stalking a member through pms
inappropriate promotion of a product without paying for a sponsorship
actual physical stalking of a members wife/husband
posting porn
,,,etc,,,etc......


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 13, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Making assumptions about something you don't know about isn't a crime either. Even when your comments are not correct



Perception. 

And the perception I have is that bullying is tolerated if you've been around long enough. I'm not defending the OP - but for a member to be allowed to essentially stalk every post he made and post the same quoted " he won't share" post in all of them doesn't seem to promote the family friendliness of this site either.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2022)

...You can always spot the leader by the darts in his back.........


----------



## culpepersmoke (Feb 13, 2022)

I was going resist commenting on this tread because for me personally, I’ve never seen any bullying nor have I experienced any. However you also said  


kilo charlie said:


> Think about how this site is funded and why there are so many advertisements. Do you think
> 
> TulsaJeff
> 
> ...


It takes a lot to maintain a site like this and for me I wish Jeff all the success in the world. The ads are the price of free. Don’t like them, then buy a membership.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 13, 2022)

culpepersmoke said:


> I was going resist commenting on this tread because for me personally, I’ve never seen any bullying nor have I experienced any. However you also said
> 
> It takes a lot to maintain a site like this and for me I wish Jeff all the success in the world. The ads are the price of free. Don’t like them, then buy a membership.



I believe you misunderstood my statement. Jeff isn't giving away anything here because that's his thing. Just like the other guy shouldn't have to give away his secrets.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 13, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> I believe you misunderstood my statement. Jeff isn't giving away anything here because that's his thing. Just like the other guy shouldn't have to give away his secrets.


That seems fair. I do not have a dog in the fight. But this seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 13, 2022)

flatbroke said:


> That seems fair.



I have to agree here. If a recipe is proprietary, a generations-old family secret, or the base of your livelihood, it should be kept close to the chest. Why give away the recipe that is used to make your living (if you're in the business) and suffer financially for the sake of giving it away? Personally I don't have any recipes that meet the above noted criteria but was honored to be the recipient of one from a forum member. It was basically that I did him a favor when he needed it and in return he shared the recipe but asked that I remain tight-lipped. Many times I've posted things where the food created was included in the thread and have gotten countless requests to share the recipe, which have all received the same reply: I'm sorry but I cannot share it. That comment isn't about me keeping my word. It's about respecting recipes that have a history and are not open for the masses to utilize. Heck, there are so many recipes posted here that a person couldn't make all of them in three lifetimes   

Robert


----------



## schlotz (Feb 13, 2022)

The point has been made (more than once), time to move on...I'm going to go smoke something


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 13, 2022)

pc farmer
  - I see that the posts and threads I have referenced in here have been removed. Please feel free to lock and or delete this thread.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 13, 2022)

I do have the same problem with adds blocking basic features to the point that sometimes i just give up posting a new thread. I understand that free membership has limitations, but i dont understand making the adds so intrusive to frustrate members into the paid membership.

I know the standard response is "just get the paid mermbership", but if that's the case why even offer the free membership? Make it introductory for say one month and drop the 2 tier membership.

Strangely enough writing this post went surprisingly smooth with no add blocks. Lol


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 13, 2022)

Did y’all cast your vote in the super bowl thread poll?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 13, 2022)

kilo charlie said:


> I appreciate your kind words (as well as the words in my PMs that people choose to not make public). I enjoy playing with my food.. probably more than I should. I spend a lot of time thinking about food and in my kitchen and outside with the smokers. A lot of stuff I don't post here simply because there's no smoke involved.
> 
> Mostly my problem with this site is the ads and how much they interrupt me especially if I am trying to post something step by step. That's the nature of this site. I won't ever pay for the ad free experience.
> 
> I'm not saying the Admin has made a knee jerk reaction - it seems to me that certain members are allowed to bully people and I can't stand that.



Yup. Agree 100%
Some admins and members love to bully, mark their territory, take charge of their cyber-world.

I'm not a mental health professional, but behavior like you mention is probably indicative of mental health/hygiene issues.

Yes, the ad issue is getting to the point of being ridiculous.

So many great, helpful members here, but unfortunately some with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 13, 2022)

smokin peachey said:


> Did y’all cast your vote in the super bowl thread poll?


Go Bungles!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2022)

Interesting thread. Hard to complain about a free hotdog lunch, websites cost money, you want steak you gotta chip in. The Mods? I've been here awhile, I believe they are quite fair and more than just a little patient, tough job, wouldn't be for me. Remember, they *volunteer *their time and effort, this place would be bedlam without them. RAY


----------



## clifish (Feb 13, 2022)

I don't pretend to understand anyones financial position in life, but for me any forum I frequent (and I am on several)  the little cost to support them is heavily outweighed by the knowledge and encouragement shared by everyone.  It also saves me far more $$ by listening to experiance than havine done multiple trial and errors along the way.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 13, 2022)

smokin peachey said:


> Did y’all cast your vote in the super bowl thread poll?


Yes sir! Chicago Bears by 20.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 13, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Yes sir! Chicago Bears by 20.


Go fridge!


----------



## clifish (Feb 13, 2022)

flatbroke said:


> Go fridge!


Do the Icky shuffle but please not the  Jim McMahon music video!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2022)

flatbroke said:


> Go fridge!


----------



## clifish (Feb 13, 2022)

indaswamp said:


>



I knew I opened myself up on that one!


----------



## negolien (Feb 13, 2022)

Someone posted...

Yup. Agree 100%
Some admins and members love to bully, mark their territory, take charge of their cyber-world.

I'm not a mental health professional, but behavior like you mention is probably indicative of mental health/hygiene issues. 

Sounds like you should go somewhere else if your talkin about mods like that bud. Just sayin


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> I knew I opened myself up on that one!


HA! I did not see your post until after I hit send on posting the video!! LOL!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 13, 2022)

That brings back memories!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 13, 2022)

I appreciate the civil conversation. I have cleaned it a bit because we are never going to tell someone to leave because they have differing opinions. I believe the point was made and this thread has run its course so its locked. If the OP wants to talk then pm me.


----------

